# The Bold North Conference on Reformed Theology in St. Paul, Minn. Hosts “Worship: On Earth as It Is in Heaven” Nov. 11-12 with Dr. Jonathan Gibson



## Grant Van Leuven (Oct 8, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity
For Immediate Release  * 

*Media Contact: Grant Van Leuven*
Community Engagement Coordinator
[email protected] | 800-956-2644, ext. 27


*The Bold North Conference on Reformed Theology to Host “Worship: On Earth as It Is in Heaven”
Nov. 11-12 with Seminary Professor Rev. Dr. Jonathan Gibson*​
*St. Paul, Minn. – October 8, 2022 – *In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, the Bold North Conference on Reformed Theology will host its fourth annual event, “Worship: On Earth as It Is in Heaven,” taught by seminary professor, Rev. Dr. Jonathan Gibson, Nov. 11-12 at Mission Orthodox Presbyterian Church at 1040 Como Ave. in St Paul, Minn. Cost is $25 per registrant; $15 for friends of the Alliance, pastors, senior citizens, students, host church members, and groups of 5 or more. For more information and to register, visit alliancenet.org/bold-north-conference-on-reformed-theology. 

“It is our hope that the Bold North Conference on Reformed Theology will provide a platform to discuss the richness of Reformed theology — declaring biblical truths with boldness,” said Rev. Dr. Michael Seufert of Mission Orthodox Presbyterian Church. “We’re not cold. We’re bold. We’re Reformed.” 

The conference will host three lectures given by Dr. Gibson which will examine the topic of worship, address the theology and the history of worship, and provide liturgical practices from the past as a lesson for the present. 

*Conference Schedule:

* Friday, Nov. 10:* 6:00 p.m., registration; 7:00 p.m., welcome and introduction; 8 p.m., lecture on “Worship on Earth as it Is in Heaven - A Biblical Theology of Worship.”

** Saturday, Nov.* 11: 8:30 a.m., late registration; 9:00 a.m., lecture on “Retrieving Reformed Worship Today - A History of Worship Reform in the 16th Century;” 10:30 a.m., lecture on “How Then Shall We Worship? Liturgical Practices from the Past as a Lesson for the Present;” 11:45 a.m. question and answer session, closing announcements, and prayer.

*



About the Speaker:* * Jonathan Gibson* is an ordained minister in the International Presbyterian Church (UK) presently serving as associate professor of Old Testament at Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia. His most recent books are “Be Thou My Vision: A Liturgy for Daily Worship,” and “I Will Build My Church: Selected Writings of Thomas Witherow on Church Polity, Baptism and the Sabbath.” Gibson is a contributor to and co-editor of “From Heaven He Came and Sought Her: Definite Atonement in Historical, Biblical, Theological, and Pastoral Perspective.” He is also the author of historical and biblical articles in Themelios, Journal of Biblical Literature, and Tyndale Bulletin, as well as “Obadiah” in the NIV Proclamation Bible. His Ph.D., which he earned in Hebrew Studies at Girton College, Cambridge University, was published as “Covenant Continuity and Fidelity: A Study of Inner-Biblical Allusion and Exegesis in Malachi” (Bloomsbury). He also earned his B.D. at Moore Theological College in Sydney. Gibson is married with four children.

*About the Alliance:* Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of Christian believers who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. It primarily does so through broadcasting, printed and online publishing, and special events. It began in 1949 as Evangelical Ministries, which broadcast The Bible Study Hour radio program and published Eternity magazine. It also played a strategic role in the International Council on Biblical Inerrancy, the Cambridge Declaration, and the establishment of the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology. For more information, visit alliancenet.org.


_*-30-*_​


----------

